# 2009 CPT Codes



## pennyann111 (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard that AMA has released the new CPT codes for 2009, however I am unable to find these.  Does anyone know where I can obtain this list?
Thanks


----------



## Cottrell (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's the link to the CMS website that has them.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD9ProviderDiagnosticCodes/07_summarytables.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## nancyenos (Oct 15, 2008)

*2009 CPT Code Changes*

Thanks for the link; the codes on the CMS site are ICD-9 diagnosis and procedure.  Is there any information yet on the 2009 CPT changes?


----------



## Cottrell (Oct 16, 2008)

Oops. I haven't seen them yet. If I find one, I'll post it.


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 16, 2008)

The AMA just released the 2009 CPT Codes.  They are available as a download from the AMA website.  The price is about $85.00 but well worth it if you need to get them now or need them in a data format.  If you don't need them right away or want them as the CPT Manual, you can order them from the AMA as well.  However, it will take them a while to fill your order.  

If you need additional information, send me a personal email.


----------



## pennyann111 (Oct 17, 2008)

Great !  Thanks Claudia


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the new codes:

00211  Anesthesia for intracranial procedures; craniotomy or craniectomy for evacuation of hematoma 01/01/2009          
0054T  Computer-assisted musculoskeletal surgical navigational orthopedic procedure, with image-guidance based on fluoroscopic images (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2009          
0055T  Computer-assisted musculoskeletal surgical navigational orthopedic procedure, with image-guidance based on CT/MRI images (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2009     01/01/2005    
00567  Anesthesia for direct coronary artery bypass grafting; with pump oxygenator 01/01/2009          
0193T  Transurethral, radiofrequency micro-remodeling of the female bladder neck and proximal urethra for stress urinary incontinence  01/01/2009          
0194T  Procalcitonin (PCT) 01/01/2009          
0195T  Arthrodesis, pre-sacral interbody technique, including instrumentation, imaging (when performed), and discectomy to prepare interspace, lumbar; single interspace 01/01/2009          
0196T  Arthrodesis, pre-sacral interbody technique, including instrumentation, imaging (when performed), and discectomy to prepare interspace, lumbar; each additional interspace (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
0197T  Intra-fraction localization and tracking of target or patient motion during delivery of radiation therapy (eg, 3D positional tracking, gating, 3D surface tracking), each fraction of treatment 01/01/2009          
0198T  Measurement of ocular blood flow by repetitive intraocular pressure sampling, with interpretation and report 01/01/2009          
20696  Application of multiplane (pins or wires in more than one plane), unilateral, external fixation with stereotactic computer-assisted adjustment (eg, spatial frame), including imaging; initial and subsequent alignment(s), assessment(s), and computation(s) of adjustment schedule(s) 01/01/2009          
20697  Application of multiplane (pins or wires in more than one plane), unilateral, external fixation with stereotactic computer-assisted adjustment (eg, spatial frame), including imaging; exchange (ie, removal and replacement) of strut, each 01/01/2009          
22856  Total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, including discectomy with end plate preparation (includes osteophytectomy for nerve root or spinal cord decompression and microdissection), single interspace, cervical 01/01/2009          
22861  Revision including replacement of total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, single interspace; cervical 01/01/2009          
22864  Removal of total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, single interspace; cervical 01/01/2009          
27027  Decompression fasciotomy(ies), pelvic (buttock) compartment(s) (eg, gluteus medius-minimus, gluteus maximus, iliopsoas, and/or tensor fascia lata muscle), unilateral 01/01/2009          
27057  Decompression fasciotomy(ies), pelvic (buttock) compartment(s) (eg, gluteus medius-minimus, gluteus maximus, iliopsoas, and/or tensor fascia lata muscle) with debridement of nonviable muscle, unilateral 01/01/2009          
35535  Bypass graft, with vein; hepatorenal 01/01/2009          
35570  Bypass graft, with vein; tibial-tibial, peroneal-tibial, or tibial/peroneal trunk-tibial 01/01/2009          
35633  Bypass graft, with other than vein; ilio-mesenteric 01/01/2009          
35634  Bypass graft, with other than vein; iliorenal 01/01/2009          
41512  Tongue base suspension, permanent suture technique 01/01/2009          
41530  Submucosal ablation of the tongue base, radiofrequency, one or more sites, per session 01/01/2009          
43273  Endoscopic cannulation of papilla with direct visualization of common bile duct(s) and/or pancreatic duct(s) (List separately in addition to code(s) for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
43279  Laparoscopy, surgical, esophagomyotomy (Heller type), with fundoplasty, when performed 01/01/2009          
46930  Destruction of internal hemorrhoid(s) by thermal energy (eg, infrared coagulation, cautery, radiofrequency) 01/01/2009          
49652  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, ventral, umbilical, spigelian or epigastric hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009          
49653  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, ventral, umbilical, spigelian or epigastric hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009          
49654  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009          
49655  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009          
49656  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, recurrent incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009          
49657  Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, recurrent incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009          
55706  Biopsies, prostate, needle, transperineal, stereotactic template guided saturation sampling, including imaging guidance 01/01/2009          
61796  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 simple cranial lesion 01/01/2009          
61797  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, simple (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
61798  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 complex cranial lesion 01/01/2009          
61799  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, complex (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
61800  Application of stereotactic headframe for stereotactic radiosurgery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
62267  Percutaneous aspiration within the nucleus pulposus, intervertebral disc, or paravertebral tissue for diagnostic purposes 01/01/2009          
63620  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 spinal lesion 01/01/2009          
63621  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional spinal lesion (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
64455  Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma) 01/01/2009          
64632  Destruction by neurolytic agent; plantar common digital nerve 01/01/2009          
65756  Keratoplasty (corneal transplant); endothelial 01/01/2009          
65757  Backbench preparation of corneal endothelial allograft prior to transplantation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
77785  Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; 1 channel 01/01/2009          
77786  Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; 2-12 channels 01/01/2009          
77787  Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; over 12 channels 01/01/2009          
78808  Injection procedure for radiopharmaceutical localization by non-imaging probe study, intravenous (eg, parathyroid adenoma) 01/01/2009          
83876  Myeloperoxidase (MPO) 01/01/2009          
83951  Oncoprotein; des-gamma-carboxy-prothrombin (DCP) 01/01/2009          
85397  Coagulation and fibrinolysis, functional activity, not otherwise specified (eg, ADAMTS-13), each analyte 01/01/2009          
87905  Infectious agent enzymatic activity other than virus (eg, sialidase activity in vaginal fluid) 01/01/2009          
88720  Bilirubin, total, transcutaneous 01/01/2009          
88740  Hemoglobin, quantitative, transcutaneous, per day; carboxyhemoglobin 01/01/2009          
88741  Hemoglobin, quantitative, transcutaneous, per day; methemoglobin 01/01/2009          
90951  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90952  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90953  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009          
90954  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90955  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90956  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009          
90957  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90958  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90959  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009          
90960  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90961  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009          
90962  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009          
90963  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009          
90964  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009          
90965  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009          
90966  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 20 years of age and older 01/01/2009          
90967  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients younger than 2 years of age 01/01/2009          
90968  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 2-11 years of age 01/01/2009          
90969  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 12-19 years of age 01/01/2009          
90970  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 20 years of age and older 01/01/2009          
93228  Wearable mobile cardiovascular telemetry with electrocardiographic recording, concurrent computerized real time data analysis and greater than 24 hours of accessible ECG data storage (retrievable with query) with ECG triggered and patient selected events transmitted to a remote attended surveillance center for up to 30 days; physician review and interpretation with report 01/01/2009          
93229  Wearable mobile cardiovascular telemetry with electrocardiographic recording, concurrent computerized real time data analysis and greater than 24 hours of accessible ECG data storage (retrievable with query) with ECG triggered and patient selected events transmitted to a remote attended surveillance center for up to 30 days; technical support for connection and patient instructions for use, attended surveillance, analysis and physician prescribed transmission of daily and emergent data reports 01/01/2009          
93279  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; single lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009          
93280  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; dual lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009          
93281  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009          
93282  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; single lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009          
93283  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; dual lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009          
93284  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009          
93285  Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; implantable loop recorder system 01/01/2009          
93286  Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009          
93287  Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009          
93288  Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009          
93289  Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system, including analysis of heart rhythm derived data elements 01/01/2009          
93290  Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; implantable cardiovascular monitor system, including analysis of 1 or more recorded physiologic cardiovascular data elements from all internal and external sensors 01/01/2009          
93291  Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; implantable loop recorder system, including heart rhythm derived data analysis 01/01/2009          
93292  Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; wearable defibrillator system 01/01/2009          
93293  Transtelephonic rhythm strip pacemaker evaluation(s) single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system, includes recording with and without magnet application with physician analysis, review and report(s), up to 90 days 01/01/2009          
93294  Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system with interim physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009          
93295  Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system with interim physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009          
93296  Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system or implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system, remote data acquisition(s), receipt of transmissions and technician review, technical support and distribution of results 01/01/2009          
93297  Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable cardiovascular monitor system, including analysis of 1 or more recorded physiologic cardiovascular data elements from all internal and external sensors, physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009          
93298  Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable loop recorder system, including analysis of recorded heart rhythm data, physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009          
93299  Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable cardiovascular monitor system or implantable loop recorder system, remote data acquisition(s), receipt of transmissions and technician review, technical support and distribution of results 01/01/2009          
93306  Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, complete, with spectral Doppler echocardiography, and with color flow Doppler echocardiography 01/01/2009          
93351  Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, during rest and cardiovascular stress test using treadmill, bicycle exercise and/or pharmacologically induced stress, with interpretation and report; including performance of continuous electrocardiographic monitoring, with physician supervision 01/01/2009          
93352  Use of echocardiographic contrast agent during stress echocardiography (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
95803  Actigraphy testing, recording, analysis, interpretation, and report (minimum of 72 hours to 14 consecutive days of recording) 01/01/2009          
95992  Canalith repositioning procedure(s) (eg, Epley maneuver, Semont maneuver), per day 01/01/2009          
96360  Intravenous infusion, hydration; initial, 31 minutes to 1 hour 01/01/2009          
96361  Intravenous infusion, hydration; each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96365  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to 1 hour 01/01/2009          
96366  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96367  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); additional sequential infusion, up to 1 hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96368  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); concurrent infusion (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96369  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to 1 hour, including pump set-up and establishment of subcutaneous infusion site(s) 01/01/2009          
96370  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96371  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); additional pump set-up with establishment of new subcutaneous infusion site(s) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96372  Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular 01/01/2009          
96373  Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intra-arterial 01/01/2009          
96374  Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intravenous push, single or initial substance/drug 01/01/2009          
96375  Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of a new substance/drug (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96376  Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of the same substance/drug provided in a facility (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009          
96379  Unlisted therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic intravenous or intra-arterial injection or infusion 01/01/2009          
99460  Initial hospital or birthing center care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant 01/01/2009          
99461  Initial care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant seen in other than hospital or birthing center 01/01/2009          
99462  Subsequent hospital care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn 01/01/2009          
99463  Initial hospital or birthing center care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant admitted and discharged on the same date 01/01/2009          
99464  Attendance at delivery (when requested by the delivering physician) and initial stabilization of newborn 01/01/2009          
99465  Delivery/birthing room resuscitation, provision of positive pressure ventilation and/or chest compressions in the presence of acute inadequate ventilation and/or cardiac output 01/01/2009          
99466  Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; first 30-74 minutes of hands-on care during transport 01/01/2009          
99467  Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; each additional 30 minutes (List separately in addition to code for primary service) 01/01/2009          
99468  Initial inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less 01/01/2009          
99469  Subsequent inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less 01/01/2009          
99471  Initial inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age 01/01/2009          
99472  Subsequent inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age 01/01/2009          
99475  Initial inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 2 through 5 years of age 01/01/2009          
99476  Subsequent inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 2 through 5 years of age 01/01/2009          
99478  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering very low birth weight infant (present body weight less than 1500 grams) 01/01/2009          
99479  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering low birth weight infant (present body weight of 1500-2500 grams) 01/01/2009          
99480  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering infant (present body weight of 2501-5000 grams) 01/01/2009


----------



## mbort (Oct 20, 2008)

*Yippee*

YIPPEE.....I see codes for lap ventral hernias now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## Carmen Chasco (Oct 23, 2008)

*CPT deleted codes for 2009*

Thanks for the post listing the new 2009 CPT codes.  Does anyone have a list of the deleted CPT codes for 2009?  I am particularly interested in the IV infusion/injection codes as I have heard that these codes are deleted.

Thanks,
Carmen


----------



## mlinton (Oct 23, 2008)

*2009 CPT's YEAH!!!*

Thanks MKJ2489!


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are the deleted codes:

0026T 
  SI: A  Lipoprotein, direct measurement, intermediate density lipoproteins (IDL) (remnant lipoproteins)  01/01/2002  12/31/2008       
0027T 
 APC: 00220  SI: T  Endoscopic lysis of epidural adhesions with direct visualization using mechanical means (eg, spinal endoscopic catheter system) or solution injection (eg, normal saline) including radiologic localization and epidurography  07/01/2002  12/31/2008       
0028T 
  SI: N  Dual energy x-ray absorptiometry (DEXA) body composition study, one or more sites  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
0029T 
  SI: A  Treatment(s) for incontinence, pulsed magnetic neuromodulation, per day  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
0031T 
  SI: N  Speculoscopy;  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
0032T 
  SI: N  Speculoscopy; with directed sampling  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
0041T 
  SI: A  Urinalysis infectious agent detection, semi-quantitative analysis of volatile compounds  01/01/2003  12/31/2008       
0043T 
  SI: A  Carbon monoxide, expired gas analysis (eg, ETCOc/hemolysis breath test)  01/01/2003  12/31/2008       
0046T 
 APC: 00021  SI: T  Catheter lavage of a mammary duct(s) for collection of cytology specimen(s), in high risk individuals (GAIL risk scoring or prior personal history of breast cancer), each breast; single duct  07/01/2003  12/31/2008       
0047T 
 APC: 00021  SI: T  Catheter lavage of a mammary duct(s) for collection of cytology specimen(s), in high risk individuals (GAIL risk scoring or prior personal history of breast cancer), each breast; each additional duct  07/01/2003  12/31/2008       
0049T 
  SI: C  Prolonged extracorporeal percutaneous transseptal ventricular assist device, greater than 24 hours, each subsequent 24 hour period (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  07/01/2003  12/31/2008       
0058T 
 APC: 00344  SI: X  Cryopreservation; reproductive tissue, ovarian  01/01/2004  12/31/2008       
0059T 
 APC: 00344  SI: X  Cryopreservation; oocyte(s)  01/01/2004  12/31/2008       
0060T 
  SI: B  Electrical impedance scan of the breast, bilateral (risk assessment device for breast cancer)  01/01/2004  12/31/2008       
0061T 
  SI: B  Destruction/reduction of malignant breast tumor including breast carcinoma cells in the margins, microwave phased array thermotherapy, disposable catheter with combined temperature monitoring probe and microwave sensor, externally applied microwave energy, including interstitial placement of sensor  01/01/2004  12/31/2008       
0088T 
 APC: 00253  SI: T  Submucosal radiofrequency tissue volume reduction of tongue base, one or more sites, per session (ie, for treatment of obstructive sleep apnea syndrome)  01/01/2005  12/31/2008       
0089T 
 APC: 00218  SI: S  Actigraphy testing, recording, analysis and interpretation (minimum of three-day recording)  07/01/2005  12/31/2008       
0090T 
  SI: C  Total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, including discectomy to prepare interspace (other than for decompression) cervical; single interspace  07/01/2005  12/31/2008  01/01/2007    
0093T 
  SI: C  Removal of total disc arthroplasty, anterior approach cervical; single interspace  07/01/2005  12/31/2008  01/01/2007    
0096T 
  SI: C  Revision of total disc arthroplasty, anterior approach cervical; single interspace  07/01/2005  12/31/2008  01/01/2007    
0137T 
 APC: 00184  SI: T  Biopsy, prostate, needle, saturation sampling for prostate mapping  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
0162T 
 APC: 00692  SI: S  Electronic analysis and programming, reprogramming of gastric neurostimulator (ie, morbid obesity)  01/01/2007  12/31/2008       
20986 
  SI: N  Computer-assisted surgical navigational procedure for musculoskeletal procedures; with image guidance based on intraoperatively obtained images (eg, fluoroscopy, ultrasound) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
20987 
  SI: N  Computer-assisted surgical navigational procedure for musculoskeletal procedures; with image guidance based on preoperative images (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
46934 
 APC: 00155  SI: T  Destruction of hemorrhoids, any method; internal  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
46935 
 APC: 00155  SI: T  Destruction of hemorrhoids, any method; external  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
46936 
 APC: 00149  SI: T  Destruction of hemorrhoids, any method; internal and external  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
52606 
 APC: 00162  SI: T  Transurethral fulguration for postoperative bleeding occurring after the usual follow-up time  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
52612 
 APC: 00163  SI: T  Transurethral resection of prostate; first stage of two-stage resection (partial resection)  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
52614 
 APC: 00163  SI: T  Transurethral resection of prostate; second stage of two-stage resection (resection completed)  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
52620 
 APC: 00163  SI: T  Transurethral resection; of residual obstructive tissue after 90 days postoperative  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
53853 
 APC: 00162  SI: T  Transurethral destruction of prostate tissue; by water-induced thermotherapy  01/01/2002  12/31/2008       
61793 
  SI: B  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray or linear accelerator), one or more sessions  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
77781 
 APC: 00313  SI: S  Remote afterloading high intensity brachytherapy; 1-4 source positions or catheters  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
77782 
 APC: 00313  SI: S  Remote afterloading high intensity brachytherapy; 5-8 source positions or catheters  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
77783 
 APC: 00313  SI: S  Remote afterloading high intensity brachytherapy; 9-12 source positions or catheters  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
77784 
 APC: 00313  SI: S  Remote afterloading high intensity brachytherapy; over 12 source positions or catheters  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
78890 
  SI: N  Generation of automated data: interactive process involving nuclear physician and/or allied health professional personnel; simple manipulations and interpretation, not to exceed 30 minutes  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
78891 
  SI: N  Generation of automated data: interactive process involving nuclear physician and/or allied health professional personnel; complex manipulations and interpretation, exceeding 30 minutes  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
88400 
  SI: A  Bilirubin, total, transcutaneous  01/01/2001  12/31/2008       
90760 
 APC: 00440  SI: S  Intravenous infusion, hydration; initial, 31 minutes to 1 hour  01/01/2006  12/31/2008  01/01/2008    
90761 
 APC: 00437  SI: S  Intravenous infusion, hydration; each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008  01/01/2007    
90765 
 APC: 00440  SI: S  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to 1 hour  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90766 
 APC: 00437  SI: S  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008  01/01/2007    
90767 
 APC: 00437  SI: S  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); additional sequential infusion, up to 1 hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90768 
  SI: N  Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); concurrent infusion (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90769 
 APC: 00440  SI: S  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to one hour, including pump set-up and establishment of subcutaneous infusion site(s)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
90770 
 APC: 00437  SI: S  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
90771 
 APC: 00438  SI: S  Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); additional pump set-up with establishment of new subcutaneous infusion site(s) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
90772 
 APC: 00437  SI: S  Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90773 
 APC: 00438  SI: S  Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intra-arterial  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90774 
 APC: 00438  SI: S  Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intravenous push, single or initial substance/drug  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90775 
 APC: 00438  SI: S  Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of a new substance/drug (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90776 
  SI: N  Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of the same substance/drug provided in a facility (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  01/01/2008  12/31/2008       
90779 
 APC: 00436  SI: S  Unlisted therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic intravenous or intra-arterial injection or infusion  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
90918 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services per full month; for patients younger than two years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90919 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services per full month; for patients between two and eleven years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90920 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services per full month; for patients between twelve and nineteen years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90921 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services per full month; for patients twenty years of age and older  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90922 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services (less than full month), per day; for patients younger than two years of age  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90923 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services (less than full month), per day; for patients between two and eleven years of age  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90924 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services (less than full month), per day; for patients between twelve and nineteen years of age  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
90925 
  SI: E  End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services (less than full month), per day; for patients twenty years of age and older  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
91100 
 APC: 00360  SI: X  Intestinal bleeding tube, passage, positioning and monitoring  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93727 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of implantable loop recorder (ILR) system (includes retrieval of recorded and stored ECG data, physician review and interpretation of retrieved ECG data and reprogramming)  01/01/2000  12/31/2008       
93731 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of dual-chamber pacemaker system (includes evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); without reprogramming  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93732 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of dual-chamber pacemaker system (includes evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); with reprogramming  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93733 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of dual chamber internal pacemaker system (may include rate, pulse amplitude and duration, configuration of wave form, and/or testing of sensory function of pacemaker), telephonic analysis  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93734 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of single chamber pacemaker system (includes evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); without reprogramming  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93735 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of single chamber pacemaker system (includes evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); with reprogramming  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93736 
 APC: 00690  SI: S  Electronic analysis of single chamber internal pacemaker system (may include rate, pulse amplitude and duration, configuration of wave form, and/or testing of sensory function of pacemaker), telephonic analysis  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93741 
 APC: 00689  SI: S  Electronic analysis of pacing cardioverter-defibrillator (includes interrogation, evaluation of pulse generator status, evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); single chamber or wearable cardioverter-defibrillator system, without reprogramming  01/01/2000  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
93742 
 APC: 00689  SI: S  Electronic analysis of pacing cardioverter-defibrillator (includes interrogation, evaluation of pulse generator status, evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); single chamber or wearable cardioverter-defibrillator system, with reprogramming  01/01/2000  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
93743 
 APC: 00689  SI: S  Electronic analysis of pacing cardioverter-defibrillator (includes interrogation, evaluation of pulse generator status, evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); dual chamber, without reprogramming  01/01/2000  12/31/2008       
93744 
 APC: 00689  SI: S  Electronic analysis of pacing cardioverter-defibrillator (includes interrogation, evaluation of pulse generator status, evaluation of programmable parameters at rest and during activity where applicable, using electrocardiographic recording and interpretation of recordings at rest and during exercise, analysis of event markers and device response); dual chamber, with reprogramming  01/01/2000  12/31/2008       
93760 
  SI: E  Thermogram; cephalic  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
93762 
  SI: E  Thermogram; peripheral  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
99289 
  SI: N  Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; first 30-74 minutes of hands on care during transport  01/01/2002  12/31/2008  01/01/2003    
99290 
  SI: N  Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; each additional 30 minutes (List separately in addition to code for primary service)  01/01/2002  12/31/2008       
99293 
  SI: C  Initial inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age  01/01/2003  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
99294 
  SI: C  Subsequent inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age  01/01/2003  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
99295 
  SI: C  Initial inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
99296 
  SI: C  Subsequent inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008  01/01/2005    
99298 
  SI: C  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering very low birth weight infant (present body weight less than 1500 g)  01/01/1999  12/31/2008  01/01/2003    
99299 
  SI: C  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering low birth weight infant (present body weight of 1500-2500 g)  01/01/2003  12/31/2008       
99300 
  SI: N  Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering infant (present body weight of 2501-5000 g)  01/01/2006  12/31/2008       
99431 
 APC: 00605  SI: V  History and examination of the normal newborn infant, initiation of diagnostic and treatment programs and preparation of hospital records. (This code should also be used for birthing room deliveries.)  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
99432 
  SI: N  Normal newborn care in other than hospital or birthing room setting, including physical examination of baby and conference(s) with parent(s)  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
99433 
  SI: C  Subsequent hospital care, for the evaluation and management of a normal newborn, per day  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
99435 
  SI: B  History and examination of the normal newborn infant, including the preparation of medical records  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008       
99436 
  SI: N  Attendance at delivery (when requested by delivering physician) and initial stabilization of newborn  01/01/1998  12/31/2008       
99440 
 APC: 00094  SI: S  Newborn resuscitation: provision of positive pressure ventilation and/or chest compressions in the presence of acute inadequate ventilation and/or cardiac output  01/01/1994 *  12/31/2008


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 24, 2008)

Carmen,  Several sections in CPT were "reorganized" and many of the IV codes were given new numbers.  For example,  

90760 Intravenous infusion, hydration; initial, 31 minutes to 1 hour will be deleted

96360 Intravenous infusion, hydration; initial, 31 minutes to 1 hour will replace it. 
Basically 907XX is replaced with 963XX


----------



## jbhansen (Nov 4, 2008)

*new pacemaker/ICD codes*

Does anyone know how the new CPT codes for pacemaker/ICD/ILR evaluation compare to the existing codes?
What is the difference between codes 93279-93285 "Programmed device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the device to check function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report" and 93288-93292 "Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter"?
Thanks,
Jill


----------



## gkoyle (Nov 10, 2008)

*Rights to CPT Codes*

Please be aware the posts containing the listing of the 2009 CPT codes have been removed due to the fact that these codes are property of the American Medical Association and copyright material. It is inappropriate and we can not permit these codes to be posted.

Thanks.


----------

